# [Word 2007] Variable Kopfzeile



## schachmat (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich erstelle gerade mit Word 2007 ein ziemlich großes dokument. Das ganze hat ein von Word automatisch generiertes Inhaltsverzeichniss, welches auf den Formatvorlagen "Überschrift 1" und "Überschrift 2" basiert.

Jetzt möchte ich in der Kopfzeile sowas wie

"Rubrik - Artikel", also Überschrift 1 - Überschrift 2

wie man es aus manchen Büchern kennt.
Bis jetzt habe ich nur herausgefunden, dass Word die Kopfzeile gleich bei allen (geraden / ungeraden) Seiten angleicht, wenn man irgendwo etwas ändert.

Als temporäres Workaround habe ich folgendes:

Jede Seite einzeln anpassen, dann nur diese Seite als pdf exportieren und die Kopfzeile dann an die nächste Seite anpassen und diese exportieren. Dannach alle pdf-Seiten wieder zusammenfügen.

Geht das nicht noch einfacher?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, schachmat


----------

